# Hard Brick - Black Screen of Death - OMAP4440



## exzacklyright

What do i do if phone won't turn on







. It was turning on... but then shutting off mysteriosuly during boot... and during cwm... but now.. even after a battery pull.. and also plugged in... no power...will go to the phone?

What makes no sense was that it working fine.. till I edited an eri.xml file.... all I did was place it into /sdcard and /data .

- Can't get into bootloader
- Can't get into download mode
- Won't even show "charging" screen
- When I plug it into a computer, it does the OMAP4440 disconnect, reconnect shindig.
- Tried different batteries

After like 2 hours of research teh OMAP4440 is somehow related to the black screen of death... I mean just look at this:

device manager "omap4440"

I have no idea what to do............................ ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## BarberAE

odin?


----------



## exzacklyright

BarberAE said:


> odin?


I can't get into DL MODE!


----------



## BarberAE

Oh. missed that the first time through. Looks like you need a riff jtag box if you have a maguro. Don't see anything about jtag for toro.


----------



## Schoat333

I don't know if the gnex works this way, but on other Samsung phones you could force download mode by taking the battery out, plugging it into your computer, and then holding volume down.

If that doesn't work, you may have bricked an unbrickable phone


----------



## exzacklyright

either that or a hardware defect...... ahhh.... yeah it's toro :[


----------



## Mustang302LX

I thought this OMAP issue was a hardware issue..?


----------



## Schoat333

Mustang302LX said:


> I thought this OMAP issue was a hardware issue..?


Could be. I guess I just assumed it was due to the editing of said eri.xml.


----------



## brkshr

You're done dude. Sorry! That's what happened to the GSM GNex that I bought. Tried EVERYTHING for hours. There is really nothing you can do.

http://rootzwiki.com..._+bricked +gnex

Edit: You can either get a warranty repair through Samsung or take a chance with a refurbish through VZW.


----------



## jaykil

Same thing happened to me on a clnr. It happened to me twice on the same phone - First time I got my replacement and went to plug in the original almost a week later to send back to insurance and it booted right up. About a week later same thing happened again. There is no way to bring it back. I checked for hours on all the major forums with no solution. Everyone will try to tell you to plug it in to the computer without the battery and drain the charge, but chances are, it is bricked.


----------



## Boblank

this happened to me a few months ago and fixed it w/ omap drivers http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f634/unbrick-dead-samsung-gt-i9250-galaxy-nexus-gt-i9100g-via-usb-cable-freeeeeeeeeeee-1465412/. I can't remember exactly what i did but was able to fix w/ the drivers in that link.


----------



## brkshr

Boblank said:


> this happened to me a few months ago and fixed it w/ omap drivers http://forum.gsmhost...eeeee-1465412/. I can't remember exactly what i did but was able to fix w/ the drivers in that link.


Didn't work for me. Hopefully it will for exzackly...


----------



## exzacklyright

Boblank said:


> this happened to me a few months ago and fixed it w/ omap drivers http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f634/unbrick-dead-samsung-gt-i9250-galaxy-nexus-gt-i9100g-via-usb-cable-freeeeeeeeeeee-1465412/. I can't remember exactly what i did but was able to fix w/ the drivers in that link.


I have toro... so doesn't work....

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Boblank

I do too . Worked for me, I wish it wasn't so long ago so I could remember exactly what I did...

Edit: I do recall having to plug it in with the battery out. And load the drivers multiple times.


----------



## brkshr

exzacklyright said:


> I have toro... so doesn't work....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


It's mostly miss & a few hits with that.


----------



## yarly

It doesnt matter what kind of Gnexus you have for that. They all have the same hardware where it matters for that


----------



## shag_on_e

If you were able to get into download mode with the jig, I have dumped the pit file for toro, maybe a repartition and full flash with bootloader will bring you back. Here's the pit, if you wanna try it...

https://www.box.com/shared/15vl7p5ig4l9plxh90h1

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## exzacklyright

shag_on_e said:


> If you were able to get into download mode with the jig, I have dumped the pit file for toro, maybe a repartition and full flash with bootloader will bring you back. Here's the pit, if you wanna try it...
> 
> https://www.box.com/...p5ig4l9plxh90h1
> 
> ~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


I downloaded:
CF_ODIN_YAKJU_IMM76D_full.zip and
http://forum.xda-dev...63&d=1333791950 ODIN 1.85
for some reason there's lots of models in the driver file that's in OMAPFlash...










no luck.. can't get adb or dl mode


----------



## Boblank

exzacklyright said:


> I downloaded:
> CF_ODIN_YAKJU_IMM76D_full.zip and
> http://forum.xda-dev...63&d=1333791950 ODIN 1.85
> for some reason there's lots of models in the driver file that's in OMAPFlash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no luck.. can't get adb or dl mode


did you try to select "have disk" and manually install the driver in the prior link i posted. it should be in the usb_drv_windows folder i beleive.


----------



## exzacklyright

off to samsung goes my phone... lol



Boblank said:


> did you try to select "have disk" and manually install the driver in the prior link i posted. it should be in the usb_drv_windows folder i beleive.


yeah pretty much tried everything. tried pdanet ... naked drivers.. samsung... omap drivers...

Some guy on xda claimed that his was from oxidation to the motherboard.


----------



## shag_on_e

Here's the newest( I believe) version of Odin, but one question, is your nexus a maguro? If so you can't use the pit file I gave you, that'll only work with toro. And you're not gonna get the drivers to install right until you force it into download mode. So if you don't send it back, slap a jig together and give that a shot.

https://www.box.com/shared/es9h0ivyf7muchw4alis

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## Jubakuba

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1760787
Drivers

That + Omap flash = win

And to shag, she's said 30 times she is Toro.


----------



## Money Mike

Back when I had my thunderbolt I had an issue like this. The phone would not power on for anything. I threw it in my dresser drawer and didn't touch it for months. Pulled it out one day and plugged it into a wall charger for a few hours. Held the power button in and it came on like nothing was wrong. It was really weird and I have no explanation for why it happened. When it quit working I was testing low voltages on the CPU. I thought I went too low and broke it. I'm not expecting your nexus to magically turn on but thought I'd share my story.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

Jubakuba said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1760787
> Drivers
> 
> That + Omap flash = win
> 
> And to shag, she's said 30 times she is Toro.


He tried that thread & omap flash. No win for him







I've only seen a handful of people say that worked for them. If it's hardware, there's nothing you can do.

She is really a he....... sssshhhhhhh









Edit: Kinda like your avi.


----------



## yarly

brkshr said:


> He tried that thread & omap flash. No win for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only seen a handful of people say that worked for them. If it's hardware, there's nothing you can do.
> 
> She is really a he....... sssshhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Kinda like your avi.


Yeah, he should probably add "not female" to above his avatar


----------



## chewy74

I was flashing cmw touch at 3am while half asleep and flashed the wrong img. phone wouldn't even power on after. I found the xda thread and able to get it back and running... So it did work for me.



brkshr said:


> He tried that thread & omap flash. No win for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only seen a handful of people say that worked for them. If it's hardware, there's nothing you can do.
> 
> She is really a he....... sssshhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Kinda like your avi.


----------



## shag_on_e

Jubakuba said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1760787
> Drivers
> 
> That + Omap flash = win
> 
> And to shag, she's said 30 times she is Toro.


Sorry man, easy killa, just slid through hoping to help a little.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## wad3g

Boblank said:


> this happened to me a few months ago and fixed it w/ omap drivers http://forum.gsmhost...eeeee-1465412/. I can't remember exactly what i did but was able to fix w/ the drivers in that link.


This also worked for me. I'm on a Toronto device as well.


----------



## exzacklyright

Update for anyone that cares:



> *Problem found:*
> WILL NOT CHARGE - BAD BGA COMPONENT
> 
> *Solution:*
> REPLACED COMPONENT - REPLACED PBA


BGA = *P*rinted *B*oard *A*ssembly


----------



## Boblank

I think this thread jinxed me, this happened again to me this morning...Luckily i was able to recover w/ omapp driver and the omapp flash file. plugged in w/ battery out, installed the driver ran the omapflash.exe and phone came back to life.. w/ this happening twice im getting a little worried something may be going wrong on the hardware front. maybe what the issue that exzackly had. In case this happens again and i cant bring back to life what is the turn around for sending in to samsung. I am still using a release day gnex from vzw and don't really want a refurb.


----------



## ChetRipley

Same exact problem and same exact solution i went through about a month ago. http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/rescue-squad/5333-galaxy-nexus-wont-turn-4.html#post131109


----------



## Sandman007

This happened to me today, I didnt see this particular thread until just now. I got help on xda. But I used this same method to fix my brick. No odin or bootloader access. I am back up and running. Except I need a new SIM card. That should be arriving on Monday.


----------

